# Distal Radius Fx



## sblanchard (Oct 20, 2008)

I Have A Problem With The Codes 25607,25608,and 25609. Can Someone Tell Me Where I Can Find Inf0rmation On This Codes I Have The Coding Companion Books But I Still Am Not Clear On These Codes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i Would Really Appreciate Some Help.

Thank You!!!!


----------



## mbort (Oct 20, 2008)

What type of information on these codes are you needing?


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I Need To Know How Do You Know How Many Fragments And How Do You Determine Intra-articular Or Extra-articular?


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 21, 2008)

*Rt Distal Radius Fx Op- Note*

This Is Opnote
An Incision Was Made Over The Volar Aspect Of The Distal Radius. Dissection Was Carried Down Through The Soft Tissue. The Distal Radius Was Exposed And The Soft Tissue Was Cleared. The Fracture Was Cleared Of The Soft Tissue And Clot And Was Reduced. A Three-hole Standard Plate From The Hand Innovation Set Was Positioned Over The Distal Radius With  Fixation Pins. The C-arm Was Used To Check The Reduction And Hardware Placement.the Plate Was Then Fixated With 3.5 Cortical Screws In The Proximal Holes And Locking Screw Distally,thereby, Fixating The Fracture. The C-arm Was Used To Check The Reduction And Hardware Placement.the Wound Was Irrigated Well And Closed In Layers Of Vicyl Sutures. Strei-strips Were Applied To The Wound,as Well As A Dressing. A Short Arm Volar Splint Was Also Applied.


----------



## steps2codes (Oct 21, 2008)

my physicians usually state at the beginging of the op note and as part of the body of the report how many fragments were treated and that is what I go by when I assign the cpt


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

Unfortunately when they changed these codes a few years ago, the determining factors now lie in the surgeons laps to document a little better.  I would present the codes to the docs and tell them that they REALLY have to document this in their notes.  I just had one from one of my docs that he stated in the op note that it was comminuted (which means several bits and pieces) however the carrier fought me for 8 months and would not pay as such.  My doc had to do an addendum to the note specifically stating how many pieces.  It was a BEAR!!! 

I know its painful for the docs to add a couple extra words...but they really are important words when it comes to coding for these types of fractures now.

Hope it works for you
Mary


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank You!!!!!!!!


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 21, 2008)

Well If They Are Not Telling Me How Many Fragments. Should I Just Use 25607?


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

no no no no...you really need to find out if it was intra-articular or extra-articular and how many fragments from the surgeon.  Tell him that you HAVE to have this in order to code the case.


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 21, 2008)

i agree but i could for facility so  the best thing to do is to  send op note back to get that information added.


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

most definitely query the surgeon for additional information.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Oct 21, 2008)

I sent the article I was talking about - Show it to the surgeons - they'll never forget the # of fragments in their dictation again!!


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 22, 2008)

I Got That Information,thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!very Good


----------

